# [SOLVED] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder + Directory



## ScottyM21 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and am in desperate need of some help.
I had a problem on Windows 7 64-bit where whenever you try to open a folder within windows explorer it would open in a new window. After trying some simple fixes, I decided to try some things that I have done on Windows Vista (that worked) that were suggested by other people, and I messed up really bad.
I can open explorer fine however as soon as I click on anything inside of it I get the following error.
"Windows cannot access the specified device, path, or file. You may not have the appropriate permissions to access the item." and using the task manager i can see that the cpu usage goes up to about 90% whenever I click on something, as well the folder does not open. However, I am able to right click on a folder and click open in a new window and that works fine.
I don't have an excellent understanding of the registry, however, before modifying anything in it I made sure that I would only affect things under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder and HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory. I was stupid and messed up the backup and did not check it before I started messing around.

I will include what the inside of my Directory and Folder looks like below.
Directory:

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory]
"AlwaysShowExt"=""
@="File Folder"
"EditFlags"=hex:d2,01,00,00
"FriendlyTypeName"="@shell32.dll,-10152"
"FullDetails"="prop:System.PropGroup.Description;System.DateCreated;System.FileCount;System.TotalFileSize"
"InfoTip"="propocComments"
"NoRecentDocs"=""
"PreviewDetails"="prop:System.DateModified;*System.SharedWith;*System.OfflineAvailability;*System.OfflineStatus"
"PreviewTitle"="prop:System.ItemNameDisplay;System.ItemTypeText"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shell]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shell\cmd]
@="@shell32.dll,-8506"
"Extended"=""
"NoWorkingDirectory"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shell\cmd\command]
@="cmd.exe /s /k pushd \"%V\""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Gadgets]
@="{6B9228DA-9C15-419e-856C-19E768A13BDC}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\New]
@="{D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\NvCplDesktopContext]
@="{3D1975AF-48C6-4f8e-A182-BE0E08FA86A9}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Sharing]
@="{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{C95FFEAE-A32E-4122-A5C4-49B5BFB69795}]
@="{C95FFEAE-A32E-4122-A5C4-49B5BFB69795}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\DefaultIcon]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
  00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,00,68,00,\
  65,00,6c,00,6c,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,2c,00,33,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell]
@="Open"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\cmd]
@="@shell32.dll,-8506"
"Extended"=""
"NoWorkingDirectory"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\cmd\command]
@="cmd.exe /s /k pushd \"%V\""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Explore]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Explore\command]
@="%SystemRoot%\\Explorer.exe /e,/root,\"%1"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Explore\ddeexec]
@="[ExploreFolder(\"%l\", %I, %S)]"
"NoActivateHandler"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Explore\ddeexec\application]
@="Folders"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Explore\ddeexec\topic]
@="AppProperties"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find]
"LegacyDisable"=""
"SuppressionPolicy"=dword:00000080

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\command]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
  00,5c,00,45,00,78,00,70,00,6c,00,6f,00,72,00,65,00,72,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,\
  65,00,00,00
"DelegateExecute"="{a015411a-f97d-4ef3-8425-8a38d022aebc}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\ddeexec]
@="[FindFolder(\"%l\", %I)]"
"NoActivateHandler"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\ddeexec\application]
@="Folders"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\ddeexec\topic]
@="AppProperties"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\OneNote.Open]
@="Open as Notebook in OneNote"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\OneNote.Open\Command]
@="C:\\PROGRA~2\\MIF5BA~1\\Office12\\ONENOTE.EXE \"%L\""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Open]
"BrowserFlags"=dword:00000010
"ExplorerFlags"=dword:00000012

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Open\command]
@="%SystemRoot%\\Explorer.exe /idlist"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Open\ddeexec]
@="[ViewFolder(\"%l\", %I, %S)]"
"NoActivateHandler"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Open\ddeexec\application]
@="Folders"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Open\ddeexec\topic]
@="AppProperties"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Openddeexec]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Openddeexec\ifexec]
@="[]"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Winamp.Bookmark]
@="Add to Winamp's &Bookmark list"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Winamp.Bookmark\ command]
@="\"C:\\Program Files\\Winamp\\Winamp.exe\" /BOOKMARK \"%1\""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Winamp.Enqueue]
@="&Enqueue in Winamp"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Winamp.Enqueue\c ommand]
@="\"C:\\Program Files\\Winamp\\Winamp.exe\" /ADD \"%1\""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Winamp.Play]
@="&Play in Winamp"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Winamp.Play\comm and]
@="\"C:\\Program Files\\Winamp\\Winamp.exe\" \"%1\""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\EncryptionMenu]
@="{A470F8CF-A1E8-4f65-8335-227475AA5C46}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\MSSE]
@="{0365FE2C-F183-4091-AC82-BFC39FB75C49}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Sharing]
@="{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{596AB062-B4D2-4215-9F74-E9109B0A8153}]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\CopyHookHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\CopyHookHandlers\FileSystem]
@="{217FC9C0-3AEA-1069-A2DB-08002B30309D}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\CopyHookHandlers\Sharing]
@="{40dd6e20-7c17-11ce-a804-00aa003ca9f6}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\DragDropHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\Sharing]
@="{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{1f2e5c40-9550-11ce-99d2-00aa006e086c}]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{4a7ded0a-ad25-11d0-98a8-0800361b1103}]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{596AB062-B4D2-4215-9F74-E9109B0A8153}]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{ECCDF543-45CC-11CE-B9BF-0080C87CDBA6}]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{ef43ecfe-2ab9-4632-bf21-58909dd177f0}]
@=""

Folder:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder]
@="Folder"
"EditFlags"=hex:d2,03,00,00
"TileInfo"="prop:Size"
"ContentViewModeLayoutPatternForBrowse"="delta"
"ContentViewModeForBrowse"="prop:~System.ItemNameDisplay;~System.LayoutPattern.PlaceHolder;~System.LayoutPattern.PlaceHolder;~System.LayoutPattern.PlaceHolder;System.DateModified"
"ContentViewModeLayoutPatternForSearch"="alpha"
"ContentViewModeForSearch"="prop:~System.ItemNameDisplay;System.DateModified;~System.ItemFolderPathDisplay"
"FullDetails"="prop:System.PropGroup.Description;System.ItemNameDisplay;System.ItemTypeText;System.Size"
"NoRecentDocs"=""
"ThumbnailCutoff"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\DefaultIcon]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
  00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,00,68,00,\
  65,00,6c,00,6c,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,2c,00,33,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell]
@="open"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore]
"BrowserFlags"=dword:00000022
"ExplorerFlags"=dword:00000021
"MultiSelectModel"="Document"
"ProgrammaticAccessOnly"=""
"LaunchExplorerFlags"=dword:00000018

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore\command]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
  00,5c,00,45,00,78,00,70,00,6c,00,6f,00,72,00,65,00,72,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,\
  65,00,20,00,2f,00,65,00,2c,00,2f,00,69,00,64,00,6c,00,69,00,73,00,74,00,2c,\
  00,25,00,49,00,2c,00,25,00,4c,00,00,00
"DelegateExecute"="{11dbb47c-a525-400b-9e80-a54615a090c0}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore\ddeexec]
@="[ExploreFolder(\"%l\", %I, %S)]"
"NoActivateHandler"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore\ddeexec\app lication]
@="Folders"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore\ddeexec\application]
@="Folders"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore\ddeexec\ife xec]
@="[]"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore\ddeexec\ifexec]
@="[]"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore\ddeexec\top ic]
@="AppProperties"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore\ddeexec\topic]
@="AppProperties"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open]
"BrowserFlags"=dword:00000010
"ExplorerFlags"=dword:00000012

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open\command]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
  00,5c,00,45,00,78,00,70,00,6c,00,6f,00,72,00,65,00,72,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,\
  65,00,20,00,2f,00,69,00,64,00,6c,00,69,00,73,00,74,00,2c,00,25,00,49,00,2c,\
  00,25,00,4c,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open\ddeexec]
@="[ViewFolder(\"%l\", %I, %S)]"
"NoActivateHandler"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open\ddeexec\applic ation]
@="Folders"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open\ddeexec\application]
@="Folders"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open\ddeexec\ifexec]
@="[]"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open\ddeexec\ifexec ]
@="[]"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open\ddeexec\topic]
@="AppProperties"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\opennewprocess]
"MUIVerb"="@shell32.dll,-8518"
"MultiSelectModel"="Document"
"Extended"=""
"LaunchExplorerFlags"=dword:00000003
"ExplorerHost"="{ceff45ee-c862-41de-aee2-a022c81eda92}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\opennewprocess\command]
"DelegateExecute"="{11dbb47c-a525-400b-9e80-a54615a090c0}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\opennewwindow]
"MUIVerb"="@shell32.dll,-8517"
"MultiSelectModel"="Document"
"OnlyInBrowserWindow"=""
"LaunchExplorerFlags"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\opennewwindow\command]
"DelegateExecute"="{11dbb47c-a525-400b-9e80-a54615a090c0}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{0 D2E74C4-3C34-11d2-A27E-00C04FC30871}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{2 4F14F01-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{2 4F14F02-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{6 6742402-F9B9-11D1-A202-0000F81FEDEE}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{F 9DB5320-233E-11D1-9F84-707F02C10627}]
@="PDF Column Info"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandle rs]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandle rs\VirusScan]
@="{cda2863e-2497-4c49-9b89-06840e070a87}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\BriefcaseMenu]
@="{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Library Location]
@="{3dad6c5d-2167-4cae-9914-f99e41c12cfa}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\VirusScan]
@="{cda2863e-2497-4c49-9b89-06840e070a87}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{C539A15A-3AF9-4c92-B771-50CB78F5C751}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\DragDropHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\DragDropHandlers\ {BD472F60-27FA-11cf-B8B4-444553540000}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\DragDropHandlers\{BD472F60-27FA-11cf-B8B4-444553540000}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\PropertySheetHand lers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\BriefcasePage]
@="{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\ShellNew]
"Directory"=""
"IconPath"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,\
  74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,\
  00,68,00,65,00,6c,00,6c,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,2c,00,33,00,\
  00,00
"ItemName"="@shell32.dll,-30396"
"MenuText"="@shell32.dll,-30317"
"NonLFNFileSpec"="@shell32.dll,-30319"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\ShellNew\Config]
"AllDrives"=""
"IsFolder"=""
"NoExtension"=""
```
Any help at all would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time. =)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder + Directory*

Use Windows System Restore -
START | *rstrui* - choose restore point prior to "Reg'editing"

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ScottyM21 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder + Directory*



jcgriff2 said:


> Used Windows System Restore -
> START | *rstrui* - choose restore point prior to "Reg'editing"
> 
> Regards. . .
> ...


Thank you very much I'll try it right now!

EDIT: It worked perfectly!!!!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder + Directory*

You are quite welcome.

Fool with the registry all you like; however always create a system restore point first -
START | type *create* - look for "Create a restore point"

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ScottyM21 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll definitely be sure to do that from now on! Thank you! Just out of curiosity, if my C: drive were to fail and I had to boot from the disk has this recovery program been set up so that I would still be able to access and restore from the restore points even though C: is dead? Or will I have to continue using Acronis True Image?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If the c: drive itself is dead - system restore would not function. It's restore points are on the c: drive as well.


----------



## ScottyM21 (Feb 3, 2010)

Okay thank you very much for clearing that up. =)


----------

